# Clear Caseback For Omega Speedmaster Automatic



## ishay (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it possible to buy a clear caseback for an Omega Speedmaster Automatic? I've seen similar models with crystal casebacks, but I've no idea if it's possible to retrofit one.

If so, how best to purchase one? Buy a part from Omega? Wait an hope something eventually turns up on ebay? any ideas?

This is my watch



















and this is the lovely calibre 1152 movement I'd like to be able to enjoy everyday


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

Not sure if it's stating the obvious but the first thing I would do is fire off an e.mail to Omega themselves. If anyone can tell you, they can. If they are available then you can try to source one through any means you fancy, but Omega / Swatch Group would be my first call.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't believe display backs are available for the reduced size case. I've only seen display back on the Moon Watch full sized case.

If you are in the UK, try Cousins Material House. Give them the case reference and they should be able to tell you.


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been watching speedmasters on ebay for a few month and have never seen a saphire back, but i understand that it can be bought from omega for Â£150. not sure if this includes them taking the existing one off and fitting new seal though ! A good Omega main dealer should have the info !

regards

Scott


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

I have never seen a crystal back for this model, or ever heard of one. Omega only have put the crystal backs on newer models in the last couple of years


----------



## ishay (Aug 9, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> I have never seen a crystal back for this model, or ever heard of one. Omega only have put the crystal backs on newer models in the last couple of years


I may have been unclear in my original posting. I know Omega never made a crystal back for my model, but as you say they have been putting them on newer models of similar (how similar I'm unsure) models recently. I was wondering if such a caseback might fit my watch.

Couldn't find anything on Cousins Material House, but will try emailing Omega


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Phone cousins and ask them if they can measure a crystal case back. Size, depth etc. Measure yours, if they are the same then it will work.

Otherwise I've seen display backs made, but it's not exactly cheap to do.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Try this place, the do see through case backs for Rolex and some Omega's. Not sure about your one though.

www . beepworld.de/members97/uhren-schmuck-preik/usa.htm ( close gaps at start )

It's hopefully not a direct link from this page so you'll need to copy and paste it.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Apologies it seems it is a direct link, can a mod sort it for me so as it needs to be cut and pasted rather than just deleted as it is possibly a useful site for the OP ????


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

the link is excellent, love the clear backs, would affect originality, but you can replace with original if ever selling !

so you can get one of these for most watches (not cheap though)

plus will need new seals and jeweller to fit !

scott


----------



## Mr.E.Ryder (Jul 26, 2009)

I contacted Omega and they told be to go to an AD or look online, so I did and I came up with this page and I have contacted the fella in Germany as I think his look better than one that says 'The first and only' etc on the back.

When I get it I'll send him a photo tell him the cost and thank him for saving 50% on an Omega one!


----------

